# quickest thread ever!!!



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

what is the names of these wheels? thanks:thumbup:


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

they look like Schmidt Modern Lines --i looked them up in an advert in the current PVW magazine they run 735 pounds a set(UK$)


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

gruppe-b said:


> they look like Schmidt Modern Lines --i looked them up in an advert in the current PVW magazine they run 735 pounds a set(UK$)


 thank you 

but it seems like they come in different styles, with or without a lip to be more precise. im looking for the ones without a lip (as seen in the picture)


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

They are schmidt modern lines.....a very expensive wheel even in the states!!!! I feel bad for that set tho..painted all black like that.  although after a closer look those look to be a rep i think. The ones your talking about are a three piece wheel like this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are a Schmidt dealer and the Modernlines are available in 1 piece or 3 piece.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

SPJosh1890 said:


> what is the names of these wheels? thanks:thumbup:
> 
> They're called "SWEEEEET!"


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

There is also a Stock Beretta wheel that looks ALOT like a 1 piece modernline, and is super cheap.


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

JohnStamos said:


> There is also a Stock Beretta wheel that looks ALOT like a 1 piece modernline, and is super cheap.


 no ****, and its 5x100. looks like i might go 5 lug lol. 
:thumbup:good lookin out


----------

